# Materialsammlung: Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit (EMV)



## Chräshe (1 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

da das Thema EMV in letzter Zeit recht oft nachgefragt wurde, hier eine kurze Material-Sammlung:

*EMV-gerechter Schaltschrankbau*
https://www.rittal.com/imf/none/5_357/ 

*Schutzbeschaltung* von Relais und Spulen

*EMV in der Antriebstechnik*
- Theoretische Grundlagen
- EMV-gerechte Installation in der Praxis
https://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/19469608.pdf

Für all diejenigen, die noch viel mehr wissen wollen: 🧐
https://wiki.ei.htwg-konstanz.de/professoren_webseiten/rebholz/emv

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Elektriko (1 November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 November 2021)

Eine Wissenschaft an sich.
Unterbewertetes Thema ist es.

Aber es sich so einfach sich an die grundregel zu halten.
Das fängt schon an die Schirmen großfläch auf zu legen statt Pigtail..


----------



## s_kraut (2 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Eine Wissenschaft an sich.
> Unterbewertetes Thema ist es.
> 
> Aber es sich so einfach sich an die grundregel zu halten.
> Das fängt schon an die Schirmen großfläch auf zu legen statt Pigtail..


ne, eher überbewertetes Thema - wenn man sich an die bewährten Regeln hält und zertifizierte Bauteile bestimmungsgemäß verbaut....
und so geht das laut EU-Verordnung


----------



## Chräshe (3 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ne, eher überbewertetes Thema - wenn man sich an die bewährten Regeln hält und...


Ja, die bewährten Regeln sind nicht so kompliziert. 
Aber bei manchen lautet die bewährte Regel "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht"! 
Die funktioniert dann doch nicht so gut...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2021)

Ich habe glaube ich den Deutsche Ausdruck falsch verwendet?
Ich meine es wie euch.


----------

